# Laramie + Haskins commit to ISU



## sarnold214

Looks like the ISU women got two verbal commitments today: http://www.wthitv.com/dpp/sports/college/ISU-women-get-two-verbal-commitments


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Seems things are looking up all over!  Good job coaches.  I love getting one of Missouri's better players--too bad Bears.


----------



## FreeThrow

5.8 ppg has got to have everyone on the edge of their seats in anticipation.  Who recruits players who average that few of points (unless they are 6'5)?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

FreeThrow said:


> 5.8 ppg has got to have everyone on the edge of their seats in anticipation.  Who recruits players who average that few of points (unless they are 6'5)?



I don't disagree with you - kind of raises a red flag doesn't it???


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I don't disagree with you - kind of raises a red flag doesn't it???



It's not that I disagree with it but going around and publicly talking about her prolly doesn't help...granted if this was the men's and it was said I am sure there would be some nasty exchanges around here...


----------



## TJames

*Points per game average dont bother me.....*

what was her assists average? what was her rebound average? I've seen plenty of times players who are on very good teams who slip through the recruiting cracks because of their "lack of stats." Maybe the coaches see something in the player.


----------



## TJames

*the girl from Indy.....her AAU coach is a former Indiana State footballer....*

James Banks. He played running back for the Sycamores back in the 1980s. His son played football at Tennessee. And his daughter played hoops at Wisconsin.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

TJames said:


> what was her assists average? what was her rebound average? I've seen plenty of times players who are on very good teams who slip through the recruiting cracks because of their "lack of stats." Maybe the coaches see something in the player.



Fair enough and I think that's a good point. Look I don't know anything about the girl and I really don't care for womens basketball but anything under 6 ppg for a D1 prospect is pretty low - I don't care what your other numbers look like. If your playing in high school and not able to score the ball any better than that? You can luck into 6 ppg??? lol


----------



## TJames

*All I'm saying is that maybe her team didnt "need" her to score....*

maybe they needed her to bring the ball up, set up the offense, get the ball to the right person, play good defense, etc. 

Like I said earlier, I've seen plenty of times when a coach will have a player sacrifice their individual stats for the betterment of the team as a whole. 

I listened to a radio interview with Kyle Macy the other day. He was Mr. Basketball in Indiana as a prep senior. Played at Purdue for one year and then transferred to Kentucky, where he helped led the team to the NCAA title. 

Macy was talking about fitting his game into the Kentucky system. He could score. He had 38 points as a freshman at Purdue to set the school freshman single-game scoring record. But when he went to Kentucky, they asked him to be the set up man. He sacrificed a part of his game for the betterment of the team.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I'm going to stop reading your post, you should have stopped reading mine when you read the part about that's a good point. Because I know what your saying...


----------



## FreeThrow

When was the last time the men's team got a commit from someone who averaged less than 10 ppg in high school?  Even if it's not your primary role, you have to be able to score the ball in D1 basketball or you become a liability (unless you block shots and clog the middle).  I'm not bashing the kid...she may turn out to be a great collegiate player...I'm questioning how you don't recruit an in-town kid who has proven in the same conference she can score it that ends up at another in-state D1 school?  There are red flags though...this kid wasn't even a top 100 underclassman last year.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Story on Laramie

http://www.stltoday.com/sports/high...cle_3c0a555a-caa8-11e0-996c-0019bb30f31a.html


----------



## BlueSycamore

FreeThrow said:


> When was the last time the men's team got a commit from someone who averaged less than 10 ppg in high school?  Even if it's not your primary role, you have to be able to score the ball in D1 basketball or you become a liability (unless you block shots and clog the middle).  I'm not bashing the kid...she may turn out to be a great collegiate player...I'm questioning how you don't recruit an in-town kid who has proven in the same conference she can score it that ends up at another in-state D1 school?  There are red flags though...this kid wasn't even a top 100 underclassman last year.



I'm thinking this is the whole agenda for "Free Throw" ..........................

"I'm questioning how you don't recruit an in-town kid who has proven in the same conference she can score it that ends up at another in-state D1 school?"


----------



## sycamorebacker

BlueSycamore said:


> I'm thinking this is the whole agenda for "Free Throw" ..........................
> 
> "I'm questioning how you don't recruit an in-town kid who has proven in the same conference she can score it that ends up at another in-state D1 school?"



Absolutely.  I've seen kids that could score zillions of points in HS and are nowhere near a D1 player.  What level was the "other D1 school?"  What is the curriculum of the other school?


----------



## FreeThrow

No agenda...just using as an example.  I still want to know when the last time the men's team signed someone who averaged less than 10 ppg in HS and what the backlash from Sycamore fans would be if they did so?  I feel I am fairly knowledgeable with HS girl's basketball in this state and I can honestly say I've never heard of this kid!  She has a HS teammate who is a darn good player, but never heard about this one.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Apparently our Coach thinks she can play.  She probably don't give a $&#* what you think.  She gets paid to win and if one of her recruits don't cut the mustard its on her not you.  Grandstand coaches are a dime a dozen.  Do you know the difference between a man and a zone?


----------



## TJames

*I've seen lots of kids in hoops and other sports....*

who had so-so stats in high school but the college coach sees something in the player. And I've seen those kids blossom into pretty good players. So why dont we hold off on the questions for njow and see what happens with this player. If she doesn't pan out, then fine. But if she does, then let's hear some major mea culpas.


----------



## FreeThrow

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> Apparently our Coach thinks she can play.  She probably don't give a $&#* what you think.  She gets paid to win and if one of her recruits don't cut the mustard its on her not you.  Grandstand coaches are a dime a dozen.  Do you know the difference between a man and a zone?


Yeah...you're right, I may not know the difference between man-man and zone, but I think I have a feel for the difference between a stud and a dud.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

FreeThrow said:


> Yeah...you're right, I may not know the difference between man-man and zone, but I think I have a feel for the difference between a stud and a dud.





FreeThrow said:


> No agenda...just using as an example.  I still want to know when the last time the men's team signed someone who averaged less than 10 ppg in HS and what the backlash from Sycamore fans would be if they did so?  I feel I am fairly knowledgeable with HS girl's basketball in this state and I can honestly say I've never heard of this kid!  She has a HS teammate who is a darn good player, but never heard about this one.



You say, "I have a feel for the difference between a stud and a dud" and "but never heard about this one." My question is how would you know if she is a stud or not if you have never heard of her before let alone seen her play? She is a point guard not a shooting guard so if she can get the ball up the floor, especially against pressure, set up the offense and have a good assist/turnover ratio I think that 5-6 points a game would be acceptable. We haven't even touched on whether or not she may play terrific defense and have exceptional quickness and speed. There is much more to basketball than just scoring.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

SycamoreFan317 said:


> You say, "I have a feel for the difference between a stud and a dud" and "but never heard about this one." My question is how would you know if she is a stud or not if you have never heard of her before let alone seen her play? She is a point guard not a shooting guard so if she can get the ball up the floor, especially against pressure, set up the offense and have a good assist/turnover ratio I think that 5-6 points a game would be acceptable. We haven't even touched on whether or not she may play terrific defense and have exceptional quickness and speed. *There is much more to basketball than just scoring*.



Bet you know the difference between man and a zone too.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Sycamore Proud said:


> Bet you know the difference between man and a zone too.



What type of zone do you want to talk about 2-3, 1-2-2, 1-3-1, how about the match up zones. How do you tell if a zone is a "straight" or "match-up"?


----------



## Sycamore Proud

SycamoreFan317 said:


> What type of zone do you want to talk about 2-3, 1-2-2, 1-3-1, how about the match up zones. How do you tell if a zone is a "straight" or "match-up"?



That's funny!


----------



## FreeThrow

SycamoreFan317 said:


> You say, "I have a feel for the difference between a stud and a dud" and "but never heard about this one." My question is how would you know if she is a stud or not if you have never heard of her before let alone seen her play? She is a point guard not a shooting guard so if she can get the ball up the floor, especially against pressure, set up the offense and have a good assist/turnover ratio I think that 5-6 points a game would be acceptable. We haven't even touched on whether or not she may play terrific defense and have exceptional quickness and speed. There is much more to basketball than just scoring.


Yep, sure is....just like there is much more to baseball than just hitting.  When was the last time ISU baseball took a middle infielder who hit .150 in his HS days?  Could have the best pair of hands ever you know!  As I've stated, the kid could end up as a solid college player, but you can't tell me that recruiting a kid who averaged 5.8 ppg as a Jr. in high school doesn't merit some type of debate/questioning?


----------



## TJames

*Well, if that kid averaged 5.8 ppg.....*

but did other things well....then yeah, that kid merits a look and a possible scholarship. 

Again, you have to give the coach recruiting the player the benefit of the doubt for right now. As I said, several times in fact, a coach may see something in that player that goes beyond mere statistical information. 

I think coaches and recruiters refer to such players as "diamonds in the rough." 

I don't have a problem with it right now...now if they recruit doesn't pan out down the road, then yeah, question the recruiting. But let things play out first.


----------



## Callmedoc

FreeThrow said:


> Yep, sure is....just like there is much more to baseball than just hitting.  When was the last time ISU baseball took a middle infielder who hit .150 in his HS days?  Could have the best pair of hands ever you know!  As I've stated, the kid could end up as a solid college player, but you can't tell me that recruiting a kid who averaged 5.8 ppg as a Jr. in high school doesn't merit some type of debate/questioning?



I couldn't disagree with your opinion on this more because there are some great players who don't put the ball in the bucket very much(a la Chris Paul, Steve nash)...it's more like getting a slapstick hitter with a great glove...


----------



## FreeThrow

Dgreenwell3 said:


> I couldn't disagree with your opinion on this more because there are some great players who don't put the ball in the bucket very much(a la Chris Paul, Steve nash)...it's more like getting a slapstick hitter with a great glove...


Last season's numbers:

Chris Paul :  15.9 ppg, 46% FG , 38% 3pt, 88% FT
Steve Nash: 14.7 ppg, 49% FG, 39% 3 pt, 91% FT

Puts both of them in the top 51 of NBA scoring leaders for last season.....better bring a better analogy than that!


----------



## SycamoreFan317

FreeThrow said:


> Yep, sure is....just like there is much more to baseball than just hitting.  When was the last time ISU baseball took a middle infielder who hit .150 in his HS days?  Could have the best pair of hands ever you know!  As I've stated, the kid could end up as a solid college player, but you can't tell me that recruiting a kid who averaged 5.8 ppg as a Jr. in high school doesn't merit some type of debate/questioning?



It does not merit debate/questioning, as T James said, we have to trust the coaching staff and if it does not work out in four years then it becomes fair game.


----------



## Callmedoc

FreeThrow said:


> Last season's numbers:
> 
> Chris Paul :  15.9 ppg, 46% FG , 38% 3pt, 88% FT
> Steve Nash: 14.7 ppg, 49% FG, 39% 3 pt, 91% FT
> 
> Puts both of them in the top 51 of NBA scoring leaders for last season.....better bring a better analogy than that!



Points per game though in comparison to other great players isn't high is the point... It's like if I used the argument that cp3 is the best player on the planet and someone else said " he doesn't score. Enough.


----------



## FreeThrow

5.8 ppg...all that needs to be said.  If this was the men's program there would be people calling for all the coach's heads.  It is what it is....a joke.


----------



## sycamorebacker

FreeThrow said:


> 5.8 ppg...all that needs to be said.  If this was the men's program there would be people calling for all the coach's heads.  It is what it is....a joke.



Would you shut up about this.  Those are her Jr stats so they are meaningless anyway.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I detect a grudge...


----------



## sycamorebacker

IndyTreeFan said:


> I detect a grudge...



No.  Just tired of hearing it.  I didn't check but I don't recall this person saying that they had seen her play.  If they have, I apologize a little.  If they haven't then their opinion of her means diddly.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

sycamorebacker said:


> No.  Just tired of hearing it.  I didn't check but I don't recall this person saying that they had seen her play.  If they have, I apologize a little.  If they haven't then their opinion of her means diddly.



Wasn't talking about you...


----------



## Callmedoc

IndyTreeFan said:


> I detect a grudge...



Ding ding! We have a winner


----------



## FreeThrow

sycamorebacker said:


> Would you shut up about this.  Those are her Jr stats so they are meaningless anyway.



I have been outspoken about this and I apologize for dragging it out, but saying Jr stats are meaningless is a bad argument.  So I guess anyone that is being recruited or committed that is not a Sr all we need to know about them is height and weight since it doesn't matter what they do on the court??


----------



## sycamorebacker

FreeThrow said:


> but saying Jr stats are meaningless is a bad argument.  So I guess anyone that is being recruited or committed that is not a Sr all we need to know about them is height and weight since it doesn't matter what they do on the court??



No.  You WATCH them play.


----------



## FreeThrow

sycamorebacker said:


> No.  You WATCH them play.



Let's just say I watch A LOT of girl's basketball during the high school season and while I have indeed not seen her play in person I have spoken to many people whom their opinion on the game I respect greatly and they are shaking their head about the commitment and say she is the 3rd or 4th best player on her team.  If WC has 3-4 mid major or higher players on their tea
 I'm expecting them to have 2-3 Indiana all-stars and 3-4 kids at the top 60 workout....not seeing that happen.


----------



## Callmedoc

FreeThrow said:


> I have been outspoken about this and I apologize for dragging out



then stop dragging it out?


----------



## SycamoreFan317

IndyTreeFan said:


> I detect a grudge...



I detect a big grudge.


----------



## BlueSycamore

SycamoreFan317 said:


> I detect a big grudge.



No doubt about that.......................must have been a family member or close friend that didn't get recruited by the Sycamores and can't let it go.  Hell, we can't recruit everyone.......................only Tom Crean does that ?
Sometimes a pretty good player just doesn't fit your needs?

:jawdrop:


----------



## sycamorebacker

FreeThrow said:


> Let's just say I watch A LOT of girl's basketball during the high school season and while I have indeed not seen her play in person I have spoken to many people whom their opinion on the game I respect greatly and they are shaking their head about the commitment and say she is the 3rd or 4th best player on her team.  If WC has 3-4 mid major or higher players on their tea
> I'm expecting them to have 2-3 Indiana all-stars and 3-4 kids at the top 60 workout....not seeing that happen.



I just saw in the Rick Bolus rankings that Haskins and Reasor are both ranked in the top 12 in Indiana.


----------



## Crowe

On his previous listing Haskins didn't even get an honorable mention but he had Kasey Johnson in the top 12. Now Johnson is not even in the top 25. Rhagen Smith a Junior and possible ISU recruit dropped from the top12 to the next 12.


----------

